

Antimachines - any in use? - globalrev
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Auto-sequencing_memory

======
wmf
Note that this article appears to be written by a crank who creates Wikipedia
articles (that all get deleted) to promote his obscure computer architecture
research.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reiner_Hartenstein>
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/User_talk:Rainier3>

